# GDM startet erst beim zweiten Anlauf [solved]

## insanechris

Hallo alle zusammen. 

Ich habe ein Problem mit GDM und weiß echt nicht mehr weiter!

Und zwar wirft mein PC nach dem Hochfahren eine Fehlermeldung im Sinne von

"Screen(s) gefunden aber keiner davon brauchbar" aus. GDM startet erstmal nicht. 

Jetzt hab ich aber nach einigem probieren rausgefunden, dass ich GDM zum laufen 

kriege, wenn ich ihn zuerst mit "gdm-stop" anhalte und anschließend mit dem Befehl 

"gdm" neu starte. Dann funktioniert alles, als wäre nie ein Problem dagewesen. 

Nach einem Neustart geht das selbe Spiel wieder von vorne los. 

Angefangen hat das alles, weil ich endlich von den nv-Treibern auf die nvidia-Treiber 

umsteigen wollte (die ja scheinbar auch funktionieren, aber halt nicht auf's erste Mal). 

Meine Grafikkarte: NVidia GeForce4 Ti 4200.

Ich habe nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx emerged. Ich habe in der xorg.conf den Treiber 

nv durch nvidia ersetzt. In der Section "Module" wird glx geladen und dri nicht. 

Wenn ich glxinfo ausführe, kommt folgende Ausgabe:

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x21 16 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x22 16 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Speicherzugriffsfehler

Ich hoffe, irgendwer kann mir weiterhelfen. Bin mit meinem Latein 

wirklich am Ende. 

Gruß

ChrisLast edited by insanechris on Wed Mar 01, 2006 9:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Treborius

lösch mal alle Xorg logs aus /var/log, dann rebooten, gdm 1!!! mal aufrufen und die logs von X durchforsten, am

besten 

# cat /var/log/Xxxx.log | grep EE

----------

## manuels

gibt es bei 

```
startx
```

denn das selbe problem?

----------

## insanechris

@Treborius

Wenn ich den Rechner neu starte und 

"cat /var/log/Xxxx.log | grep EE" ausführe, 

sieht das so aus:

(  (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Die letzte Zeile ist die, die ich Anfangs schon erwähnt hatte. 

@manuels

startx funktioniert, ohne das ich gdm neu starten muss. 

Ach ja, noch ne allgemeine Info. gdm-restart bringt auch nichts. 

Ich muss gdm wirklich erst komplett stoppen und dann neu starten.

Danke schon mal für die schnellen Antworten.

----------

## deejay

Sieht aus, als ob opengl immer noch von xorg verwaltet wird.

Versuch mal ein:

```
eselect-opengl set nvidia
```

Vielleicht klappt es ja dann.

Gruß

deejay

----------

## firefly

ich hoffe doch das das nvidia kernel modul geladen wird?

Denn ohne das nvidia-kernelmodul kann der Xorg-nvidia-treiber nicht arbeiten.

Gruß

FireFly

----------

## deejay

Jo, mach mal ein 

```
modprobe nvidia
```

vor dem

```
eselect-opengl set nvidia
```

Und trag auch nochmal "nvidia" in die

```
/etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6
```

ein. Dann wird das nvidia-Modul gleich beim Systemstart geladen.

----------

## insanechris

Also, das Modul sollte geladen sein. Hab es jedenfalls in der 

/etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 drinstehen. 

Allerdings funktioniert der Befehl "eselect-opengl set nvidia" nicht,

(bash: eselect-opengl: command not found)

obwohl ich gerade ein "emerge eselect-opengl" ausgeführt habe. 

Das maskierte Paket ist demaskiert.

----------

## deejay

Versuch mal

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

ohne den Bindestrich. Bin mir da nicht sicher gewesen, habs so aus dem Kopf raus gesagt  :Wink: 

----------

## insanechris

Der Aufruf ohne Bindestrich hat funktioniert. Geändert hat sich dadurch allerdings leider auch nichts.

Es erscheint immer noch die Fehlermeldung:

"Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration"

----------

## deejay

Poste doch mal deine xorg.conf

Vielleicht finden wir ja dort den Fehler...

----------

## insanechris

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

    Load       "glx"

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

#    Option "DontZap"

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Keyboard1"

    Driver	"kbd"

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

#    Option	"Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"	"xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"	"pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"	"de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver	"mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse0"

#    Option "Resolution"	"256"

#    Option "Protocol"	"Xqueue"

#    Option "BaudRate"	"9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"	"150"

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

#    HorizSync	30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync	31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync	15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier	"Standard VGA"

    VendorName	"Unknown"

    BoardName	"Unknown"

#    Chipset	"generic"

    Driver     "vga"

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam	256

#    Clocks	25.2 28.3

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    # VideoRam    65536

    # Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    # Subsection "Display"

    #     Depth       8

    #     Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    #     ViewPort    0 0

    # EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

Ich habe die Kommentare entfernt, damit das Ding nicht ganz so lang wird. 

Aber sonst sollte sie das gewesen sein.

----------

## deejay

So, ich schau mir das gleich mal genauer an.

Was du nochmal machen kannst ist

```
X -configure
```

[EDIT] Aber unter der Kosole, also X darf nicht geladen sein ! [/EDIT]

Damit erstellt dir der xorg eine generierte Konfiguration, diese Speichert er dann erstmal im /root Verzeichnis, steht da aber auch alles. Deine alte Konfig kannst du zu Sicherheit trotzdem mal sichern. Du kannst dann mit dieser Konfiguration den xorg testen, dieser Befehl steht da auch ist glaube X -config <PFAD zur xorg.conf.new> oder so ähnlich.

Die erstellte Datei passt du dann ein bissel an, Frequenzen, Tastatur, Maus, halt so wie in der alten Konfig und dann änderst du noch den Treiber von nv auf nvidia, falls das nicht auch schon automatisch geschen ist.

Vielleicht klappts ja so, ich schaue mir nebenbei nochmal deine alte xorg.conf an...

----------

## insanechris

Sodale. Hab "X -configure" in der Konsole ausgeführt. 

Da kam dann erstmal die Fehlermeldung, dass meine Maus 

nicht identifiziert werden konnte und das ich die doch manuell

einstellen solle. Das hab ich dann auch getan. Und so wie du mir

geraten hast, hab ich auch die restl. Datei angepasst. Das Ergebnis 

sieht folgendermaßen aus:

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

        HorizSync    31,5 - 64,3

        VertRefresh  50-70

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"           # <i>

        #Option     "NoFlip"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoLogo"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                    # <i>

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "NvAGP"                     # <i>

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"          # <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"         # <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"                # <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"               # <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadow"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"         # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"       # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"       # <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"       # <str>

        #Option     "TwinView"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"       # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"  # <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"                 # <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceEmulatedOverlay"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"          # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"                 # <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"          # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"           # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"           # <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"                # <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"      # <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility"  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"            # <str>

        #Option     "RegistryBinary"            # <str>

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCUsesTextures"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HorizSync"                 # <str>

        #Option     "VertRefresh"               # <str>

        #Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite"     # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

#       SubSection "Display"

#               Viewport   0 0

#               Depth     1

#       EndSubSection

#       SubSection "Display"

#               Viewport   0 0

#               Depth     4

#       EndSubSection

#       SubSection "Display"

#               Viewport   0 0

#               Depth     8

#       EndSubSection

#       SubSection "Display"

#               Viewport   0 0

#               Depth     15

#       EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Da gibt's nur leider genau die selbe Fehlermeldung wie sonst auch, wenn ich 

"X -config <Dateiname>" aufrufe (Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration).

----------

## deejay

Hmm, das ist komisch. Ich denk nochmal drüber nach.

----------

## insanechris

Kann mir denn tatsächlich keiner bei der Lösung dieses Problems helfen?

Ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter. Würd ja auf die nvidia-Treiber verzichten und

die nv-Treiber verwenden (mit denen alles einwandfrei funktioniert), aber 

dann hab ich keine Möglichkeit, den TV-Ausgang meiner GraKa anzusteuern. 

Ausserdem erscheint mir das doch eher als Notlösung. 

Muss doch möglich sein, ne NVidia GeForce4 Ti 4200 mit Gentoo zum laufen

zu bringen. Die steht ja sogar auf der Liste der unterstützten Karten. 

Weiß vielleicht jemand, was 

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! 

und

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

bedeuten könnte? Ich denke, da liegt das Problem, aber was tun?

----------

## deejay

Bei mir läuft diese Karte auch. Und sie funktioniert einwandfrei.

Versuch doch nochmal den nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx zu emergen.

Ansonsten kann ich dir heute abend auch gern mal meine xorg.conf posten.

----------

## deejay

Noch was. Hast du vielleicht beim Systemstart bereits irgendwas an den Videoausgängen der

Karte dran. Wenn ja, dann mach mal alles ab, bis auf den Monitor...

Das Problem hatte ich damals auch. Vielleicht hilft es ja...

----------

## insanechris

Also, der Tipp mit dem zweiten angeschlossenen Gerät hat nichts gebracht. 

Allerdings hab ich das Ding jetzt doch noch zum laufen gebracht!!!  :Smile: 

Auch wenn ich nicht so genau weiß, was genau es denn jetzt war   :Rolling Eyes: 

Einerseits hab ich nvidia-kernel, nvidia-glx und nvidia-settings sowie 

eselect und eselect-opengl in die /etc/portage/package.keywords eingetragen 

und neu emerged. Danach hab ich "opengl-update nvidia" ausgeführt. 

Andererseits hab ich in der xorg.conf Änderungen vorgenommen. Falls es wen 

interessiert oder jemand das selbe Problem haben sollte, hier meine aktuelle 

und lauffähige xorg.conf:

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

#

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option     "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse0"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"        "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"  "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"  "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"        "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

#    HorizSync  30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync  31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync  15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    # BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

    # VideoRam    65536

    # Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    # Subsection "Display"

    #     Depth       8

    #     Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    #     ViewPort    0 0

    # EndSubsection

    # Subsection "Display"

    #     Depth       16

    #     Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    #     ViewPort    0 0

    # EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Zu beachten sind in erster Linie Section "Screen" und Section "Device" denke ich. 

Hier vermute ich, dass der Fehler irgendwo lag. 

Jedenfalls vielen Dank für die Hilfe. 

Gruß

Chris

----------

## deejay

Na denn gehts ja nun. Vielleicht waren es auch alte nvidia Treiber.

Markierts du den Thread dann noch als "solved" ?

Gruß

deejay

----------

